# Digitrax 402D Throttle



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I've read the manual for this throttle trying to figure out how I can MU 2 prime movers in a tail-to-tail configuration. So far I haven't found what I am looking for. I am getting another Walthers E7A and want to configure my consist like you would find it in real life. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That's quite simple to do.
First, if you don't have the Duplex receiver you will need to plug your DT402D into a Loco net plug.
Put both prime movers tail to tail but not coupled. 
With your right throttle knob, move the PM on the right forward just to make sure it is moving in that direction. Now, with your left throttle knob, move the PM on the left toward the PM on the right. It will be moving in its reverse (backing up) direction. 
Now before doing this next step, be sure that the last control knob you turn is the one on the left. 
Now, on your control pad, the second button from the left on the very top row says MU. Push that button. You will get a choice to connect (+) or disconnect (-). Push the + button that is just below the MU button. That connects the loco on the left knob to the loco on the right knob. Now both locos will respond to the control of the right knob. You can add another loco to the consist by doing the same thing again. Add the additional loco by first acquiring it on the left knob.
For additional information, before adding the loco on the left knob to the consist, turn the lights on or off as desired. Turn the sound on or off as desired.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, Ken. I appreciate. I've learned a lot, but there are many more things I've yet to learn. MU'ing consists with engines pointing in opposite directions was one thing I couldn't figure out.

Dan


----------

